# resection of os acromiale



## richelle25 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good morning..
Was hoping somebody could help w/ this op note.. "three-fourths of the os acromiale was resected."  Any opinons???   This is an open surgery not a scope..thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 9, 2012)

I have used 23130


----------

